# Which one is more rare



## opmustard (Jan 30, 2021)

I recently saw on a website a cobalt Smith & Co sided soda that up for sale.
In the description it stated that cobalt Smiths were rare and the green ones were more common.
Happen to both own bottles in cobalt and green. I haven't seen almost any green version of this bottle.
However, I have seen quite a few cobalt ones that were up for sale over time.
So, can anyone help me out on this question.
I posted a photo of my cobalt Smith, green one needs tumbling so no photo right now.
Thanks,
opmustard


----------



## SoCal_bottle (Jan 30, 2021)

Those are awesome!


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 30, 2021)

opmustard said:


> I recently saw on a website a cobalt Smith & Co sided soda that up for sale.
> In the description it stated that cobalt Smiths were rare and the green ones were more common.
> Happen to both own bottles in cobalt and green. I haven't seen almost any green version of this bottle.
> However, I have seen quite a few cobalt ones that were up for sale over time.
> ...


Dude with bottles like that who cares they're awesome super cool those bottles r  running neck-and-neck on value I would say the green ones probably maybe just a little bit ahead it would be very difficult for me they even depart with those great show and tell appreciate the beautiful scenery you got wow


----------



## opmustard (Jan 30, 2021)

SoCal_bottle said:


> Those are awesome!


Glad you enjoy them.
opmustard


----------



## opmustard (Jan 30, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> Dude with bottles like that who cares they're awesome super cool those bottles r  running neck-and-neck on value I would say the green ones probably maybe just a little bit ahead it would be very difficult for me they even depart with those great show and tell appreciate the beautiful scenery you got wow


Thank your great comments on my bottles and yard.
I really would like to know which is rarer than the other when it comes to color.
opmustard


----------



## sandchip (Feb 1, 2021)

opmustard said:


> I recently saw on a website a cobalt Smith & Co sided soda that up for sale.
> In the description it stated that cobalt Smiths were rare and the green ones were more common.
> Happen to both own bottles in cobalt and green. I haven't seen almost any green version of this bottle.
> However, I have seen quite a few cobalt ones that were up for sale over time.
> ...



I wouldn't know, but if you know Mike Newman, Chip Brewer or Jamie Westendorff, any one of them should be more than capable of telling you.


----------



## opmustard (Feb 1, 2021)

sandchip said:


> I wouldn't know, but if you know Mike Newman, Chip Brewer or Jamie Westendorff, any one of them should be more than capable of telling you.


Thank for giving me somwone who would be able to answer my question.
Unfortunatley, I don't know any of them. How could I contact them?
opmustard


----------



## opmustard (Feb 3, 2021)

opmustard said:


> Thank for giving me somwone who would be able to answer my question.
> Unfortunatley, I don't know any of them. How could I contact them?
> opmustard


I called Jamie and he clearly straighten out my question about the rarity of the two colors.
Thank you again for your help.
opmustard


----------



## Huntindog (Feb 3, 2021)

opmustard,
So which one is rarer??

Oh and dose your green one have Charleston on it?


----------



## opmustard (Feb 3, 2021)

Huntindog said:


> opmustard,
> So which one is rarer??
> 
> Oh and dose your green one have Charleston on it?


I talked with some knowledgeable diggers/collectors that have digging and collecting for a long time.
They all agree that the cobalt Smith & Co. is the rarer. I haven't seen too many green ones come for sale, so I got curious.
I began collecting and once in awhile digging (with some very good luck) Southern sodas about 22 years ago. I just like East Coast sodas & minerals a lot more than lets say West Coast ones ( just a personal preferance.)
I don't know if my green Smith is embossed with Charleston. I have it in my garage, its waiting to be tumbled. I'll take a look and post if it does or doesn't.
Opmustard


----------



## opmustard (Feb 3, 2021)

opmustard said:


> I talked with some knowledgeable diggers/collectors that have digging and collecting for a long time.
> They all agree that the cobalt Smith & Co. is the rarer. I haven't seen too many green ones come for sale, so I got curious.
> I began collecting and once in awhile digging (with some very good luck) Southern sodas about 22 years ago. I just like East Coast sodas & minerals a lot more than lets say West Coast ones ( just a personal preferance.)
> I don't know if my green Smith is embossed with Charleston. I have it in my garage, its waiting to be tumbled. I'll take a look and post if it does or doesn't.
> Opmustard


I just looked at my green Smith & Co. and yes it is embossed with Charleston. It is way cruder than my cobalt one. Its a much better bottle than my cobalt one when it comes to crudity.


----------

